# Documentary on Venice



## amydbrowning (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi all,

My name is Amy and I am a student at the University of Westminster.

I am currently producing a documentary on the culture of Venice, and how if the city were to be drowned in water in 50 years time, the beautiful city and all it's history and culture will be lost.

I am looking for any leads who may be willing to give us an interview on camera about life in Venice.

Ideally, we are looking for small business owners, historians, experts on the city, people who may be able to show us around 'tourist attractions' or give us the history behind them and people who have been living in Venice for generations. 

Would anybody be able to help and suggest some Venetians who may be willing to give us a tour of their small business or an interview about life in Venice and how the flooding affects them yearly?

Thank you very much in advance,
Amy


----------



## ClaireDB (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi there, 

You may be best going to the expats in Venice group in Venice. Some of the people in the group are married to venetians. 

Claire


----------

